# Epiweb or Hygrolon Background



## IndyNick (Nov 12, 2017)

Hey guys. Gathering parts for my first build. 29g vertical. I know hygrolon wont wick water up that high but technically Epiweb doesn't hold water. I plan on using the moss mix from Glass Box Tropicals for the background and sides so I just need to figure out what to line the back and sides with? With Epiweb I would most certainly do a drip wall to keep it moist which would cut down on misting. Thoughts? Thanks


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

Use epiweb covered with hygrolon and mist 2-3 times a day. Keep humidity above 90%, have lots of light, and moss will grow great!


----------



## IndyNick (Nov 12, 2017)

I realize that using both would be the best of both worlds but that would be a little pricey. So I’m just trying to pick one.


----------



## Dendviv (Apr 1, 2014)

I realize this is like a year and a half ago but can you update us on what you ended up doing and how it worked for you? I'm kinda in your same situation at the moment.  

Sent from my Pixel 2 using Tapatalk


----------



## DUDA (Mar 26, 2019)

IndyNick said:


> I realize that using both would be the best of both worlds but that would be a little pricey. So I’m just trying to pick one.


Been there, Epiweb in general can grow terrific prices here in Europe, bought a 60cms slab, a branch, a pot and a bump shaped slab and almost hit 100euros.
I am using matala now, black one blends perfectly into the background for a quarter of the price. A bit stiffer and fibrous but will retain much water then epiweb. Still epiweb is a great product, bromelias will perfectly fit on that and had no problem growing moss on it...you can either use matala or any other filterpad and cover it with hygrolon. 
I found out Matala will react with PU foam and melt the very surface making a perfect gluing of the slab with a bit shapy (a bt bumpy and curvy) background, compared to flat gluing onto back glass.


----------



## jgragg (Nov 23, 2009)

> I found out Matala will react with PU foam and melt the very surface


Huh, interesting. I had no idea. I've used them both in the same tank, but not in a way that put uncured foam in contact with the Matala. I always cover my foam with something (epoxy, lately) and - if using it vertically, which is less common for me - I usually just silicone the Matala straight to the glass.

This could be useful for those who aren't so hung up on covering their cured PU foam. 

thanks!


----------



## DUDA (Mar 26, 2019)

tell u what, as i am setting up a corner vivarium, i had to figure out hot to have the heating cable in one of the two corner sides (this to have a warm and a cool side in the tank).
i found out that foaming the glass slab then few seconds later, dipping the cable in (you can having it running as the classical serpentine or whichever shape u like), leave it curing a minute (till u get the very outer layer to film), the foam will "ingest" the heating cable a bit then you can place the matala on top shaping up a bit the background with your hands...it just did work, i knew PU foam is super adhesive and will stick anywhere so i tought this would have worked with matala or any other outer finishing panel i would have applied (it will surely work with whichever panel you try i bet)...
I hope this explains but i will post some pictures of the background as i will open the vivarium set up topic.


----------

